# Ugliest guitar finishes



## KentBrockman (Dec 16, 2022)

Ok SSO, what is the ugliest finish on a guitar you’ve ever seen?

This Ibanez looks like it has a horrid skin condition.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 16, 2022)

Cheap guitars get shitty finishes and cheapo veneers, so it's par the course.

What blows my mind is when nice guitars get terrible finishes. 

ESP USA is a pretty big offender for me.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 16, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 118346



I kind of dig the other ones, but this one looks like it has asphalt in its road rash. Fugly. 

Suhr's Root Beer Drip came quickly to my mind.


----------



## narad (Dec 16, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Cheap guitars get shitty finishes and cheapo veneers, so it's par the course.
> 
> What blows my mind is when nice guitars get terrible finishes.
> 
> ...



These things are the fkkin worst. As far as I'm concerned, ESP USA should do 4 finishes: metallic, splatter, jaw breaker, galaxy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 16, 2022)

narad said:


> These things are the fkkin worst. As far as I'm concerned, ESP USA should do 4 finishes: metallic, splatter, jaw breaker, galaxy.



For real. 

Also, inb4 Kiesel


----------



## JK-PA (Dec 16, 2022)

Every crackle attempt by Kiesel. 
They look like cows.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 16, 2022)

I like half the guitars of this thread so far lol. But some ESP USA indeed do look like 80€ chinese knockoffs.
I had OP's Ibanez at some point and I liked it. It was 10 years ago though, the burl fad hadn't come yet to disgust everybody of it.


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 16, 2022)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Suhr Root Beer Drip came quickly to my mind.


I had a custom modern with this finish at some point, and the finish is much nicer in person than in pictures. Almost looked like sparkly/metallic wood.


----------



## zw470 (Dec 16, 2022)

Any of the current mass-produced guitars with burl tops. They look like a 3rd version of the Load/Reload covers with vomit and jizz instead of blood or piss.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2022)

zw470 said:


> Any of the current mass-produced guitars with burl tops. They look like a 3rd version of the Load/Reload covers with vomit and jizz instead of blood or piss.


I like my burl top 



But I do agree a lot of them are gross and a ton of the burst that are getting put on them are disgusting too


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Dec 16, 2022)

I like my burl top 


Jake said:


> View attachment 118367
> 
> 
> But I do agree a lot of them are gross and a ton of the burst that are getting put on them are disgusting too


Your burl top reminds me more of a Rorschach test than a burl!


----------



## Crungy (Dec 16, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 118345
> View attachment 118346


Love me some Rondo bursts /s


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 16, 2022)

I always disliked how Kiesel burst finishes had a _very _abrupt color transition:




If they did these bursts a little smoother they'd be something.

I also hate a lot of poplar burl I see.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Dec 16, 2022)

I mean, it's gotta be Antigua burst right?


----------



## xzacx (Dec 16, 2022)

Kyle Jordan said:


> I kind of dig the other ones, but this one looks like it has asphalt in its road rash. Fugly.
> 
> Suhr's Root Beer Drip came quickly to my mind.


In a vacuum, I don't think the Suhr drips are that bad, but in comparison to Tyler Shmears, they kinda seem like a second-rate knockoff—which I think is pretty much what they are.


----------



## zw470 (Dec 16, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> I always disliked how Kiesel burst finishes had a _very _abrupt color transition:
> 
> View attachment 118371
> 
> ...



Wow, if that was either one of those colors on their own it would look incredible.



Jake said:


> I like my burl top
> View attachment 118367
> 
> 
> But I do agree a lot of them are gross and a ton of the burst that are getting put on them are disgusting too



That just goes to show that it's possible to get a good looking burl top, most companies just don't.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 16, 2022)

Whatever the fuck this is, looks like you need penicillin after touching it


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 16, 2022)

aged matte black

figured tops with gaudy see-thru finish


----------



## Shawn (Dec 16, 2022)

Never been a fan of the burl tops. Some of the ESP finish are out there but it could be worse.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 16, 2022)

I always hated sunburst finishes in general.


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 16, 2022)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I mean, it's gotta be Antigua burst right?


I can smell 35 years of 2 packs per day through the screen.

Another pic of Antigua Burst:


----------



## mastapimp (Dec 16, 2022)

Lazy sponge finishes:




Anything bukkake-burst:



Wet Saran Wrap finish:


----------



## Thesius (Dec 16, 2022)

Clownbursts and those biker black Ibanez models


----------



## ElRay (Dec 16, 2022)

RobDobble6S7 said:


> I like my burl top
> 
> Your burl top reminds me more of a Rorschach test than a burl!


I see a wolf with a snarl behind the trem.


----------



## Zado (Dec 16, 2022)

Jake said:


> I like my burl top
> View attachment 118367
> 
> 
> But I do agree a lot of them are gross and a ton of the burst that are getting put on them are disgusting too


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 16, 2022)

Like I know it probably looks better in person but eerie dess swirl always fell flat for me.


----------



## Sleazy_D (Dec 16, 2022)

Anything that has see through black Cherry quilt with that the hideous Pearl/shell outlining of the entire guitar. In fact, any guitar with the ugly seashell lining should perish. Different strokes for different folks I guess. Always an instant hellllllll naaaawww for me.


----------



## Viginez (Dec 16, 2022)

for me mostly green finishes


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 16, 2022)

Musiscience said:


> I can smell 35 years of 2 packs per day through the screen.
> 
> Another pic of Antigua Burst:
> 
> View attachment 118383



Yeah something about that triggers a "this used to be finished natural wood then we painted over it in the early 60s and smoked in the house a lot" vibe. I don't know, I am reminded of 60s versions of interiors of the Old West on TV/movies for some reason.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 16, 2022)

This one gets a pretty big "yikes" from me.


----------



## Taikatatti (Dec 16, 2022)

Whatever this is. Yak


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 16, 2022)

Taikatatti said:


> Whatever this is. Yak


In its defence, it's upside down, so it looks like a convoluted mess. When it's rotated the "right" left way, you can at least resolve some of the graphical elements of the image.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 16, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Cheap guitars get shitty finishes and cheapo veneers, so it's par the course.
> 
> What blows my mind is when nice guitars get terrible finishes.
> 
> ESP USA is a pretty big offender for me.


That second looks super cool though


----------



## BornToLooze (Dec 16, 2022)

CapinCripes said:


> Like I know it probably looks better in person but eerie dess swirl always fell flat for me.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 16, 2022)

BornToLooze said:


>


That instantly makes me think of the line "Marijuana is not an addiction, I used to suck dick for coke" and the guy in the background "I seen it!"


----------



## BornToLooze (Dec 16, 2022)

Crungy said:


> That instantly makes me think of the line "Marijuana is not an addiction, I used to suck dick for coke" and the guy in the background "I seen it!"


I mean, I've always said I'm not addicted to anything, I've never sucked dick for it. And I'm bi, so that feels like I'm saying something.


----------



## John (Dec 16, 2022)

Crungy said:


> Whatever the fuck this is
> View attachment 118372


Herpesburst


----------



## John (Dec 16, 2022)

Relevant submissions:


----------



## odibrom (Dec 17, 2022)

... I think that, with the exception of a few, we could fit the entire Kiesel catalogue in this tread...


----------



## BornToLooze (Dec 17, 2022)

John said:


> Relevant submissions:



As much as a Les Paul guy, I have to agree with Ed on this one...


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 17, 2022)

Anything like this.


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Dec 17, 2022)

It'


Crungy said:


> Whatever the fuck this is, looks like you need penicillin after touching it
> View attachment 118372


It's a George St. Pierre tie dye:



That's number 70 in the series. There are worse, believe it or not.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 17, 2022)

Jackson should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 17, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Jackson should be ashamed of themselves.



... those are kind of nice...? I mean, a bit gaudy eventually, but nice... nothing like those Gibsons shown previously... the fretboard color is what's wrong there... a darker shade would work wonders.


... I must confess that I kind of like some of the finishes posted here...


----------



## NoodleFace (Dec 17, 2022)

Anything BC Rich has ever done


----------



## Crungy (Dec 17, 2022)

nedheftyfunk said:


> It'
> 
> It's a George St. Pierre tie dye:
> 
> ...



He refers to it as the "zombie virus one", very fitting  

The green paisley one in the video is sick!


----------



## The Blue Ghost (Dec 17, 2022)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I mean, it's gotta be Antigua burst right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John (Dec 17, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> Anything BC Rich has ever done


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 17, 2022)

Okay someone roast my Kiesel, I always found mine to be pretty great looking, but I suppose someone would find it distasteful? I've posted it like a billion times but someone roast it. Anyone genuinely find mine gaudy? I promise I will not care


----------



## John (Dec 17, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Okay someone roast my Kiesel



Why? Because Jeff forgot how to do that to yet another guitar?

Honestly, I've seen worse from them. Even more of the case from some iesel owners who took matters into their own hands with a variety of DIY DI-Why changes.
Personally not a fan of the shape at all, but that's just personal preference speaking out there. At least the wood choices look aesthetically fine.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 17, 2022)

I actually dig yours, I generally like blue bursts like that. The only thing I'd change is no exposed layers via bezel.


----------



## NoodleFace (Dec 17, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Okay someone roast my Kiesel, I always found mine to be pretty great looking, but I suppose someone would find it distasteful? I've posted it like a billion times but someone roast it. Anyone genuinely find mine gaudy? I promise I will not care
> 
> View attachment 118457
> View attachment 118458


I like the finish a lot but I absolutely hate those bare bevels. At least those bevels are less offensive than on Aries


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 17, 2022)

That's funny people hate the bevels so much, I really like them, at least on my Vanquish. Although, If I were to ever get an Aries it'd be a bevel delete, those look cool.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 17, 2022)

aesthyrian said:


> Anything like this.



Gotta agree this looks like that fake frost you get for window treatments. It seems like a factory ruined finish option. May the SS frets outlast the burst.


CanserDYI said:


> Okay someone roast my Kiesel, I always found mine to be pretty great looking, but I suppose someone would find it distasteful? I've posted it like a billion times but someone roast it. Anyone genuinely find mine gaudy? I promise I will not care
> 
> View attachment 118457
> View attachment 118458


That cavity cover has destroyed its value as a musical instrument. Bury it deep in an abandoned mine shaft.


----------



## Thesius (Dec 17, 2022)

Has anyone said crackles yet


----------



## John (Dec 17, 2022)

Thesius said:


> Has anyone said crackles yet



Yes:


JK-PA said:


> Every crackle attempt by Kiesel.
> They look like cows.


----------



## Wiltonauer (Dec 17, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Okay someone roast my Kiesel, I always found mine to be pretty great looking, but I suppose someone would find it distasteful? I've posted it like a billion times but someone roast it. Anyone genuinely find mine gaudy? I promise I will not care
> 
> View attachment 118457
> View attachment 118458


The top looks like a tinted travel brochure for a cheap vacation in the Bahamas where you fly coach to Port Canaveral and catch a freight barge.

The back _would _look like the hardwood floor at an Arthur Murray school in the midwest that scrapes by on line dancing lessons, but as was already pointed out, the piece leftover from somebody’s failed attempt at a 335 copy pressed into service as a control cover has forever ruined it.


----------



## Wiltonauer (Dec 17, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> Wet Saran Wrap finish:
> View attachment 118382


Schecter got a good deal on the chemical stock from a bowling ball plant that shut down. If you look closely, you’ll see this model has finger holes.


----------



## John (Dec 17, 2022)

Wiltonauer said:


> Schecter got a good deal on the chemical stock from a bowling ball plant that shut down. If you look closely, you’ll see this model has finger holes.



Same energy:


----------



## Samark (Dec 17, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Cheap guitars get shitty finishes and cheapo veneers, so it's par the course.
> 
> What blows my mind is when nice guitars get terrible finishes.
> 
> ...



You got it in one. Watched a video of their finish process and saw they spray the trans colour as opposed to someone like PRS who apply a stain by hand. This is why a lot of their finishes look atrocious. And don't even get me started on splatter - revolting.

ESP Japan does some pretty heinous stuff too. However, I guess I can empathize as when someone is trying to pay you 10k USD for it, well, why not?


----------



## odibrom (Dec 17, 2022)

odibrom said:


> ... I think that, with the exception of a few, we could fit the entire Kiesel catalogue in this tread...


@Crungy 's kiesel belongs in the exception group...


----------



## Mboogie7 (Dec 17, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Okay someone roast my Kiesel, I always found mine to be pretty great looking, but I suppose someone would find it distasteful? I've posted it like a billion times but someone roast it. Anyone genuinely find mine gaudy? I promise I will not care
> 
> View attachment 118457
> View attachment 118458



I really like yours, but since you're asking for a roast - You could have chosen a better headstock


----------



## NoodleFace (Dec 17, 2022)

Samark said:


> You got it in one. Watched a video of their finish process and saw they spray the trans colour as opposed to someone like PRS who apply a stain by hand. This is why a lot of their finishes look atrocious. And don't even get me started on splatter - revolting.
> 
> ESP Japan does some pretty heinous stuff too. However, I guess I can empathize as when someone is trying to pay you 10k USD for it, well, why not?


Getting Look Who's Talking vibes


----------



## Mboogie7 (Dec 17, 2022)

Samark said:


> You got it in one. Watched a video of their finish process and saw they spray the trans colour as opposed to someone like PRS who apply a stain by hand. This is why a lot of their finishes look atrocious. And don't even get me started on splatter - revolting.
> 
> ESP Japan does some pretty heinous stuff too. However, I guess I can empathize as when someone is trying to pay you 10k USD for it, well, why not?



Conception is a really magical thing. With that said, I don't need a visual aid on my guitar


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 17, 2022)

Mboogie7 said:


> Conception is a really magical thing. With that said, I don't need a visual aid on my guitar


Ohhhhhhhh aaahhhhhhh, wait hold up babe I need to double check something on my custom shop guitar.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 17, 2022)

odibrom said:


> @Crungy 's kiesel belongs in the exception group...


It was @CanserDYI's, I do not have the pleasure of owning that sweet guitar


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 17, 2022)

Ten. Thousand. Dollars. for the NOMAC.


----------



## John (Dec 17, 2022)

Furtive Glance said:


> Ten. Thousand. Dollars. for the NOMAC.
> View attachment 118459


Gross.





Somewhere in the distance, some cryptobro chud guitarist will snag either one at those prices, though (then will try flipping it the next day at a loss).


----------



## tedtan (Dec 17, 2022)

Mboogie7 said:


> I really like yours, but since you're asking for a roast - You could have chosen a better headstock


And an ebony fingerboard.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 18, 2022)

Crungy said:


> It was @CanserDYI's, I do not have the pleasure of owning that sweet guitar


 lolololol... my bad, sorry to both... I guess I must be needing some glasses...


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 18, 2022)

John said:


> Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sold them all! 21 of them!


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 18, 2022)

tedtan said:


> And an ebony fingerboard.


It is ebony


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 18, 2022)

Sometimes I feel I hate everything going on in current production guitars.

- "Pastel" finishes. Looks like nowadays every guitar is pastel pink, blue or green. They look like kindergarten toys.
- Vomit burl tops.
- Sandblasted finishes with colors that get peeled off in the picking areas (even on 4k guitars).

Also, I will never forgive Jackson from choosing this abomination of a finish (from all their super cool swirls) for the SLAT3-7:


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 18, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Sometimes I feel I hate everything going on in current production guitars.
> 
> - "Pastel" finishes. Looks like nowadays every guitar is pastel pink, blue or green. They look like kindergarten toys.
> - Vomit burl tops.
> ...


That finish looks like a kid took a leather awl and just started scratching, blegh.


----------



## Omzig (Dec 18, 2022)

Re

Snatch burst......Reminds me of something but i just can't put my finger in it


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 18, 2022)

Omzig said:


> Re
> 
> Snatch burst......Reminds me of something but i just can't put my finger in it



"Open wound" was the first thing that came to my head. That thing would have looked great without the natural part in the middle.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 18, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Sometimes I feel I hate everything going on in current production guitars.
> 
> - "Pastel" finishes. Looks like nowadays every guitar is pastel pink, blue or green. They look like kindergarten toys.
> - Vomit burl tops.
> ...


Why did jackson take one of their most iconic finishes (eerie dess swirl) and instead make it look like baby shit


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 18, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Why did jackson take one of their most iconic finishes (eerie dess swirl) and instead make it look like baby shit



As if Jackson didn't have great swirls for the MIJ line at the time:











I'm still tempted of buying one of the Crimson Swirl ones even though I don't play 6's anymore.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 18, 2022)

The Crimson Swirls looked good, but I have always despised the MIJ Eerie Dess Swirl. The USA version might be my favorite Jackson finish, which is part of why I dislike the MIJ so much. It just looks awful in general and especially so in comparison to the USA version.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 18, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> As if Jackson didn't have great swirls for the MIJ line at the time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, those are supposed to be _good_ examples?


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 18, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wait, those are supposed to be _good_ examples?



Do you prefer the baby diarrhea swirl I posted before?


----------



## Zado (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Albake21 (Dec 18, 2022)

This thing still and will forever haunt my guitar dreams.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Dec 18, 2022)

I really hate the think where the kind of fill up te thingie in the woord with soms colors.... to freakie uglie!


----------



## odibrom (Dec 18, 2022)

Pietjepieter said:


> View attachment 118465
> 
> 
> I really hate the think where the kind of fill up te thingie in the woord with soms colors.... to freakie uglie!



nah, I think that is kind of cool, it's radio-active  ... maybe if the top book-matched you'd think differently...?


----------



## Zado (Dec 18, 2022)

Ok let's make things painfully ugly


----------



## RVSNST (Dec 18, 2022)

Zado said:


> Ok let's make things painfully ugly


Separated at birth?


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 18, 2022)

I don't know man the purple blue green EDS just never pops in pictures. Probably looks amazing irl but in pics it just ends up looking muddy and hard to read because they look so dark. I like the ones that come out brighter like this but that might just be down to camera work.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 18, 2022)

CapinCripes said:


> I don't know man the purple blue green EDS just never pops in pictures. Probably looks amazing irl but in pics it just ends up looking muddy and hard to read because they look so dark. I like the ones that come out brighter like this but that might just be down to camera work.



There is a member in here who used to own a lot of cool Jacksons, and had this one which was an Eerie Dess requested without the purple. It looked dark as you said, but cool nonetheless:


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 18, 2022)

Zado said:


> Ok let's make things painfully ugly



Good god I love them all…


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 19, 2022)

Any burst that's not a sunburst or silverburst (the latter only looks good on a Les Paul mind you).

Even worse when it's reverse bursts with the lighter bit on the outside. Yuck


----------



## dirtool (Dec 19, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> This thing still and will forever haunt my guitar dreams.


Is this called watermelon burst?


----------



## bostjan (Dec 19, 2022)

I don't love any of these, but I actually like the vast majority of them.  I guess I have low standards.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 19, 2022)

Zado said:


>


I think the "Lassie Burst" is available as a Kiesel Option-50.


----------



## Wiltonauer (Dec 19, 2022)

Some of these on the right day, in the right context, would look pretty bitchin’. Not all, but some.


----------



## Wiltonauer (Dec 19, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Also, I will never forgive Jackson from choosing this abomination of a finish (from all their super cool swirls) for the SLAT3-7:


Alfalfa Crop Circle Swirl


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 19, 2022)

dirtool said:


> Is this called watermelon burst?


Kiesel does have a terrible watermelon burst, but that's pink and green. No idea what this orange and green is called, must be a one off.


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 19, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Sometimes I feel I hate everything going on in current production guitars.
> 
> - "Pastel" finishes. Looks like nowadays every guitar is pastel pink, blue or green. They look like kindergarten toys.
> - Vomit burl tops.
> ...


Looks like wet lawn clippings


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 19, 2022)

John said:


> Same energy:


^ This one is actually awesome. I would start a Suicidal Tendencies cover band and own all of you with this one.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 19, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> This thing still and will forever haunt my guitar dreams.


This looks like something you would find in a pack of Haribos.


----------



## EarlWellington (Dec 20, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> ^ This one is actually awesome. I would start a Suicidal Tendencies cover band and own all of you with this one.


I actually have a similar swirl finished RG7621 


[url=https://postimg.cc/bdx4Fjqq]

[/URL]


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 20, 2022)

Hurl of the burl. But only the dyed ones.


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 20, 2022)

aesthyrian said:


>





Samark said:


>


Two stellar, albeit very different, examples of sperm burst.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 20, 2022)

Taikatatti said:


> Whatever this is. Yak


Too much going on there.


----------



## Kovah (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Crungy (Dec 20, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> This looks like something you would find in a pack of Haribos.


I was thinking Bubblicious


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 20, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I was thinking Bubblicious


You're both wrong. Appropriately, "Bonkers":


----------



## Crungy (Dec 20, 2022)

Hmm I did not remember that one but I was a kid during the time they made Bonkers... Quite possible it's that.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 20, 2022)

Kovah said:


>


That wouldn't look all that bad if it was like a natural, nice dark piece of wood.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 20, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> You're both wrong. Appropriately, "Bonkers":
> 
> View attachment 118548


Now there's a name I haven't heard in a long time.jpg


----------



## sneerim (Dec 26, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What blows my mind is when nice guitars get terrible finishes.
> 
> ESP USA is a pretty big offender for me.
> 
> View attachment 118346



Ouch--this one is actually mine! It looks better in person though. I waited over two years for this and I was super pissed when I saw this photo. My dealer and I were fully prepared to reject it but we were pleasantly surprised when we opened the case. It's definitely not a typical quilt top, but I like its character. Also it helps that I got a killer deal on it back when I placed the order. As for the finish, I make no apologies. Lynch burst is wacky, but I like wacky.


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Thesius (Dec 26, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 118802


What brand/model is that. Finish is ugly as fuck but you just gave me some GAS


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 26, 2022)

It looks like a moldy Jawbreaker.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 26, 2022)

Thesius said:


> What brand/model is that. Finish is ugly as fuck but you just gave me some GAS


Washburn Parallaxe I think?


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 26, 2022)

Not sure if these have the exact right info, but...










Washburn Signature Series EC-36 1988 White Splatter -RARE- | Reverb


1988 Washburn Signature Series EC-36, 1 of 500 ever made during their brief production run from 87 to 89 at the end of the 80’s “hair metal” era. It’s finished in the rare “White Splatter” paint job (most of these guitars came in variations of their Magma and Crackle finishes and the Splatter fi...




reverb.com













Washburn EC-36 1988 White Splash Rare | Reverb


Washburn EC-36 in Rare "White Splash". Second one we have had as of late. This one is the rarer 36 fret version. Ultra clean condition. Plays and sounds fantastic.Ships in a hard case with whammy bar. None more 80's!!!




reverb.com


----------



## Thesius (Dec 26, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> Not sure if these have the exact right info, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google shows me that these only come in the most hideous of finishes


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 26, 2022)

There's something about that jawbreaker marble one that I really like for some reason.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Dec 26, 2022)

I own this guitar and it's not for the finish. The quilt top is the only thing saving seaweed burst.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 27, 2022)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I own this guitar and it's not for the finish. The quilt top is the only thing saving seaweed burst.



That’s actually not too bad (compared to some of the monstrosities here) except the color change is too abrupt. Just think of it as a 7Up themed guitar.


----------



## mpexus (Dec 27, 2022)

Anything ESP when they allow their top luthiers come up with guitars... every single one of them is more atrocious than the other...


----------



## PhantomLord (Dec 27, 2022)

mpexus said:


> Anything ESP when they allow their top luthiers come up with guitars... every single one of them is more atrocious than the other...


Can't agree more. Here are some of the 2022 exhibition models. (though the piss yellow Arrow gives me unexplainable vibes)


----------



## Shawn (Dec 27, 2022)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> View attachment 118811
> 
> 
> I own this guitar and it's not for the finish. The quilt top is the only thing saving seaweed burst.


I actually like those colors.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Dec 27, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> That’s actually not too bad (compared to some of the monstrosities here) except the color change is too abrupt. Just think of it as a 7Up themed guitar.





Shawn said:


> I actually like those colors.



Let me find a better example. The other one I owned with a satin finish and less of a quilt top wasn't great but some of the arch top flame maple ones are downright horrible. This one looks like piss and then schecter wonders why the shape doesn't sell.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 27, 2022)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Let me find a better example. The other one I owned with a satin finish and less of a quilt top wasn't great but some of the arch top flame maple ones are downright horrible. This one looks like piss and then schecter wonders why the shape doesn't sell.
> 
> View attachment 118833


Ok, that’s pretty bad


----------



## Shawn (Dec 27, 2022)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Let me find a better example. The other one I owned with a satin finish and less of a quilt top wasn't great but some of the arch top flame maple ones are downright horrible. This one looks like piss and then schecter wonders why the shape doesn't sell.
> 
> View attachment 118833


Yeah, I agree....the green and blue are a much better combo.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 27, 2022)

PhantomLord said:


> Can't agree more. Here are some of the 2022 exhibition models. (though the piss yellow Arrow gives me unexplainable vibes)
> View attachment 118824
> View attachment 118825
> View attachment 118826
> ...


Tops should bend with the forearm contour, not be cut by it... other than that, I kind of dig those finishes, a bit on the gaudy side, but kind of interesting nevertheless...


----------



## Crungy (Dec 27, 2022)

@TheBolivianSniper I dig the seaweed burst on the 7!

@PhantomLord good lord those are horrendous.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 27, 2022)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Let me find a better example. The other one I owned with a satin finish and less of a quilt top wasn't great but some of the arch top flame maple ones are downright horrible. This one looks like piss and then schecter wonders why the shape doesn't sell.
> 
> View attachment 118833


That was a SW or MF exclusive wasn't it?


----------



## Thaeon (Dec 28, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> Ok SSO, what is the ugliest finish on a guitar you’ve ever seen?
> 
> This Ibanez looks like it has a horrid skin condition.
> View attachment 118342



These kinds of tops just remind me of Duke Harkonen from the David Lynch Dune movie.



John said:


> Same energy:



That bottom one looks like swirled sherbet, and I’m here for it.



EarlWellington said:


> I actually have a similar swirl finished RG7621
> 
> 
> [url=https://postimg.cc/bdx4Fjqq]
> ...




Same here. I’ll take four.


----------



## Thaeon (Dec 28, 2022)

I’d post my bright ass orange Oni because they’re someone who will hate the color, just to see if someone will roast it. But I doubt anyone will.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 28, 2022)

Clownshot


----------



## Crungy (Dec 28, 2022)

Man that is disgusting. What in the hell were they thinking?!


----------



## Crungy (Dec 28, 2022)

Buckle up


----------



## oracles (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 28, 2022)

Crungy said:


> Buckle up
> 
> View attachment 118906
> View attachment 118914


Kill it with fire...


----------



## oracles (Dec 28, 2022)

I dont think Lionheart has ever produced anything that isn't violently awful


----------



## oracles (Dec 28, 2022)

I cant stand these


----------



## Crungy (Dec 28, 2022)

oracles said:


> View attachment 118916
> 
> 
> I dont think Lionheart has ever produced anything that isn't violently awful


Those would be awesome if they were just normal.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 28, 2022)

PhantomLord said:


> (though the piss yellow Arrow gives me unexplainable vibes)



it really says, "urine for a treat!"


----------



## Wrath Oskvro (Jan 8, 2023)

Just...why.


----------



## josh1 (Jan 8, 2023)

John said:


>


This one is so cool. I’d love to have it


----------



## BMFan30 (Jan 8, 2023)

Crungy said:


> Buckle up
> 
> View attachment 118906
> View attachment 118907
> ...





Samark said:


>


----------



## goldenstringer (Monday at 2:39 AM)

The design looks like a virus.


----------



## goldenstringer (Monday at 2:44 AM)

Looks like a virus design.


----------



## SeventyFour (Monday at 4:54 AM)

Suddenly the over abundance of black guitars doesn't seem so bad to me anymore...


----------



## narad (Monday at 5:23 AM)

Some people's friend and girlfriend think this is the ugliest finish. Other people think it's really cool and would be even cooler to refinish a horizon with more of a red colored snakeskin. What say you, SSO?


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Monday at 6:44 AM)

The friend and girlfriend are right. They may also want to consider an intervention...

Now, that pattern with the carve top, high amount of black and copper on the other hand...


----------



## Viginez (Monday at 6:45 AM)

much prefer the greenish one
guy in the vid is advertising it as an m2 btw


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Monday at 6:59 AM)

You know, the red snakeskin might actually be cool the more I think about it. Especially if it's red like the giant snake from Conan The Barbarian.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Monday at 9:19 AM)

The ugliest finish is every satin finish which has become glossy in some parts after being played.


----------



## cindarkness (Monday at 9:24 AM)

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> The ugliest finish is every satin finish which has become glossy in some parts after being played.


I think there's a word for that nowadays.

_Well worn finish_


----------



## StevenC (Monday at 9:55 AM)

Whatever this is supposed to be


----------



## CanserDYI (Monday at 9:59 AM)

narad said:


> Some people's friend and girlfriend think this is the ugliest finish. Other people think it's really cool and would be even cooler to refinish a horizon with more of a red colored snakeskin. What say you, SSO?



Man, I thought you had good taste. And now the turntables.


----------



## ArtDecade (Monday at 10:00 AM)

This underwear stain from the @teacobouy thread has to be in contention for ugliest.


----------



## narad (Monday at 10:00 AM)

CanserDYI said:


> Man, I thought you had good taste. And now the turntables.



Eventually, I started wanting something more badass.


----------



## CanserDYI (Monday at 10:06 AM)

ArtDecade said:


> This underwear stain from the @teacobouy thread has to be in contention for ugliest.


I think its funny how the only people that are actually going to buy this are Djent kids and look how far that pup is from the bridge


----------



## technomancer (Monday at 10:19 AM)

narad said:


> Some people's friend and girlfriend think this is the ugliest finish. Other people think it's really cool and would be even cooler to refinish a horizon with more of a red colored snakeskin. What say you, SSO?




If you're going snakeskin go snakeskin... also Kyle is right copperhead is glorious


----------



## narad (Monday at 10:23 AM)

There's a copperhead 7-string warrior floating around somewhere that I quite liked. Think it was a GMW finish... wonder the cost of getting a guitar over there and back...


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Monday at 11:03 AM)

cindarkness said:


> I think there's a word for that nowadays.
> 
> _Well worn finish_


The finish becomes ugly long before it is well worn.


----------



## ElRay (Monday at 1:32 PM)

Wrath Oskvro said:


> Just...why.
> 
> 
> View attachment 119440


Didn't folks complain about too much burl? This one has less burl. 

Is (epoxy << burl) or (burl << epoxy)?


----------



## odibrom (Monday at 4:12 PM)

... shouldn't there be a link to the Guitar crackle finish thread somewhere over in this one? I tend to confuse both of these threads...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Monday at 4:42 PM)

StevenC said:


> Whatever this is supposed to be


Pink Reign


----------



## JimF (Tuesday at 7:54 AM)

90% of the guitars here I'd love to own...


----------



## odibrom (Tuesday at 11:10 AM)

JimF said:


> 90% of the guitars here I'd love to own...



Not 90% but 50% of them I wouldn't mind...


----------



## JimF (Tuesday at 11:18 AM)

I'll have the remaining 40% if you're buying. I'd love that wound-burst Mayones.


----------



## Wucan (Tuesday at 11:55 AM)

oracles said:


> View attachment 118916
> 
> 
> I dont think Lionheart has ever produced anything that isn't violently awful


They actually look cool when the guy from Berried Alive is making Pac Man noises with them tbh


----------



## oracles (Tuesday at 12:35 PM)

Wucan said:


> They actually look cool when the guy from Berried Alive is making Pac Man noises with them tbh


Personally, I can't think of many things worse than that combo.


----------



## Desolate1 (Tuesday at 9:18 PM)

narad said:


> There's a copperhead 7-string warrior floating around somewhere that I quite liked. Think it was a GMW finish... wonder the cost of getting a guitar over there and back...


That is my guitar. It was a refinish from GMW. Shipping a guitar from Japan to California and back is not going to be cheap. If I had to guess you are looking at $500 or better for the round trip. As nice as the factory Jackson copper snakeskin finishes are I think Lee's are better.


----------



## narad (Tuesday at 9:22 PM)

Desolate1 said:


> That is my guitar. It was a refinish from GMW. Shipping a guitar from Japan to California and back is not going to be cheap. If I had to guess you are looking at $500 or better for the round trip. As nice as the factory Jackson copper snakeskin finishes are I think Lee's are better.



What's the cost of the finish itself? That might not be so bad, just would have to be a bit cautious of the ESP logo.


----------



## Thesius (Tuesday at 9:27 PM)

Whatever this man did to this poor RG7620 I just bought


----------



## Desolate1 (Tuesday at 9:57 PM)

Th


narad said:


> What's the cost of the finish itself? That might not be so bad, just would have to be a bit cautious of the ESP logo.


The complete refinish was about $1400. That was refinishing the whole guitar in the copper snakeskin finish including the headstock face and applying a new Jackson logo. I would definitely get a quote from him as the price of everything has skyrocketed since I have had mine done. Turn around time was great, I was quoted 3-4 months and I got my guitar back in almost exactly 3 months. I am not sure if Lee has ESP logos or not, I know he has Jackson and BC Rich logos for sure.


----------



## narad (Tuesday at 10:17 PM)

Desolate1 said:


> Th
> 
> The complete refinish was about $1400. That was refinishing the whole guitar in the copper snakeskin finish including the headstock face and applying a new Jackson logo. I would definitely get a quote from him as the price of everything has skyrocketed since I have had mine done. Turn around time was great, I was quoted 3-4 months and I got my guitar back in almost exactly 3 months. I am not sure if Lee has ESP logos or not, I know he has Jackson and BC Rich logos for sure.



Ah, that's more than I was expecting. I know his camo paint jobs are in that range, but I figured snakeskin was more of a process than fine work, might have been cheaper. I think I'd still consider it, maybe if I can buy some donor warrior from the US. I don't know if this is his but this one is sick:


----------



## oracles (Tuesday at 10:40 PM)

Thesius said:


> Whatever this man did to this poor RG7620 I just bought



Looks like someone attempted Ben Ellers "scrape" finish with less than favorable results


----------



## Thesius (Tuesday at 11:07 PM)

oracles said:


> Looks like someone attempted Ben Ellers "scrape" finish with less than favorable results



Probably what he was attempting. I thought a child just got to it with markers.


----------



## John (Wednesday at 12:16 AM)

Thesius said:


> Whatever this man did to this poor RG7620 I just bought



Wow, that is a terrible finish. It even carries out the crude pre-school art class vibes from way back.
Somewhere in the distance, some purple fanatic dork will undoubtedly type out #PVRP in blind and awkward reverence, though.


----------



## ItWillDo (Wednesday at 2:24 AM)

mastapimp said:


> Lazy sponge finishes:
> View attachment 118380


Damn, I honestly always loved these. The only thing I dislike about them is the mismatched headstock.


----------



## odibrom (Wednesday at 6:13 AM)

Thesius said:


> Whatever this man did to this poor RG7620 I just bought




What happened to the tuners at the headstock? Did I understand you bought that guitar? NGD when it arrives...


----------



## Thesius (Wednesday at 7:45 AM)

No clue. He was kind enough to lock the strings so you can play it while you look for new tuners haha. Probably won't post a NGD cause I just needed the neck for a project. Body and hardware etc I'll move to a better home.


odibrom said:


> What happened to the tuners at the headstock? Did I understand you bought that guitar? NGD when it arrives...


----------



## odibrom (Wednesday at 1:05 PM)

Thesius said:


> No clue. He was kind enough to lock the strings so you can play it while you look for new tuners haha. Probably won't post a NGD cause I just needed the neck for a project. Body and hardware etc I'll move to a better home.



It feels like he's selling the guitar for parts, tuners were the first to go so he cut the strings before the nut and since it was locked, the guitar stays in tune and is playable...


----------



## bloodocean (Wednesday at 6:56 PM)

Jake said:


> I like my burl top
> View attachment 118367
> 
> 
> But I do agree a lot of them are gross and a ton of the burst that are getting put on them are disgusting too


Late to this thread but this has to be the necronomicon burl


----------



## KentBrockman (Thursday at 12:48 AM)

bloodocean said:


> Late to this thread but this has to be the necronomicon burl


The tree used for that guitar is the same one as that tree from The Evil Dead...[citation needed]


----------



## works0fheart (Thursday at 12:54 AM)

ITT - Practically every finish imaginable. 

Not ITT enough - crackle.


----------



## spork141 (Thursday at 8:00 PM)

Excuse me fellas..


----------



## Metal-Box (Thursday at 9:41 PM)

Not a finish per se, but the pattern of the carve outs sends my trypophobia into overdrive. It makes my skin crawl for some reason.


----------



## Metal-Box (Thursday at 9:42 PM)

works0fheart said:


> ITT - Practically every finish imaginable.
> 
> Not ITT enough - crackle.



Because crackle is awesome!


----------



## zw470 (Friday at 9:32 AM)

spork141 said:


> Excuse me fellas..
> 
> View attachment 119692



I wish someone would buy that damn thing so I don't have to keep looking at it on Reverb


----------



## Albake21 (Friday at 9:40 AM)

zw470 said:


> I wish someone would buy that damn thing so I don't have to keep looking at it on Reverb


It's still up?? Damn it's been years, clearly no one is going to buy it at that crazy price.


----------



## spork141 (Friday at 1:11 PM)

Lol it's been there since the trial


----------



## zw470 (Friday at 1:17 PM)

Albake21 said:


> It's still up?? Damn it's been years, clearly no one is going to buy it at that crazy price.



Yeah and for $7,500 you'd think they could have at least painted the pickup with the rest of the artwork. 

https://reverb.com/item/9834222-199...0.4wn5COk_pjMbtMwfN4B2FvxLgFsQxpg2PvlmZVzyQRw


----------



## Shawn (Friday at 1:28 PM)

spork141 said:


> Excuse me fellas..
> 
> View attachment 119692


----------



## Emperoff (Friday at 5:43 PM)

zw470 said:


> Yeah and for $7,500 you'd think they could have at least painted the pickup with the rest of the artwork.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/9834222-199...0.4wn5COk_pjMbtMwfN4B2FvxLgFsQxpg2PvlmZVzyQRw



Holy shit! 89514 views!


----------



## Wiltonauer (Friday at 6:20 PM)

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 118905



This gives me an idea, yes. One of these days I’m gonna get a Tele body and plane it down, and put down a layer of carpet padding, and set it under poly. No, fuck that — I’m gonna do it on a Strat, with a drop-top, a pile carpet pickguard, and a linoleum fretboard.


----------



## spudmunkey (Friday at 6:30 PM)

Emperoff said:


> Holy shit! 89514 views!


at least 70k were probably from the several times it's showed up in the "Some guitars are too funny not to post" thread.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Friday at 7:26 PM)

Wiltonauer said:


> This gives me an idea, yes. One of these days I’m gonna get a Tele body and plane it down, and put down a layer of carpet padding, and set it under poly. No, fuck that — I’m gonna do it on a Strat, with a drop-top, a pile carpet pickguard, and a linoleum fretboard.


Can you fit in some wood paneling and an ash tray?


----------



## Wiltonauer (Friday at 7:29 PM)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Can you fit in some wood paneling and an ash tray?


You know it! Maybe a pipe stand, too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Today at 8:32 AM)




----------

